# JMonkey platform



## Runtime (29. Dez 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab zwei Fragen:
1. Manchmal, wenn ich die JMonkey IDE aufstarte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung:
"java.lang.IllegalStateException: incomplete read buffer" und auf der Application-Ouptput (das Festerchen unter dem Editor mit dem "Application" Titiel) wird immer wieder "Problem FBO: null" ausgegeben. Was läauft schief, was kann ich dagegen tun?

2. Ich hab in Blender ein Auto modelliert, mit Textur und Material. Das ganze hab ich dann als Wavefront exportiert, womit ich dann 3 Files bekam: car.mtl, car.obj und car_Cube.002.tga. Wenn ich das aber in der Scene anzeigen will, dann hat das Auto weder ein Material noch eine Textur, d. h. es ist unsichtbar. Warum wird das Material und / oder die Texture nicht geloaden oder zugewiesen?

Edit: Vieleicht wäre es noch nützlich zu wissen, dass ich das Auto aus Blender exportiert hab.


----------



## Runtime (30. Dez 2010)

Benutzt überhaupt jemand diese IDE?


----------



## Runtime (31. Dez 2010)

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem OgreXML exporter, aber beim Exportieren kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
Warning: Error in normalize! Face of mesh "Mesh.003" too small.
```
Eigentlich ist das Auto, das ich exportieren will gar nicht so klein. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Runtime (1. Jan 2011)

Ok, habs geschafft! Es lag am material, es hat kein Licht zurückgeworfen. Die Meldung vom Exporter kann man einfach ignorieren . Danke dass man hier so schöne selbstgespräche führen kann .


----------

